# Solved: change bios language



## surveyranger (Apr 20, 2005)

i have an old computer that is running windows98. the bios is in german as is the OS. i bought win98 US version and am planning to reinstall win98. however, the bios is still in german.
is there a way to change the bios language? if not, is there a way to download the language update?

TIA


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

My guess is you would probably have to find an english language BIOS flash.

http://freepctech.com/pc/001/006.shtml 
http://badflash.com/

Be aware this is a risk, since bad flashes can leave the system unbootable.

But I'll move you to the hardware forum for better advice on this.


----------



## surveyranger (Apr 20, 2005)

where would i go in the computer to find the bios version and other bios info?


----------



## elee (Dec 19, 2004)

Get the computer manufacturer and your computer model number. If it is available, go to the manufacturer site and look for BIOS & Firmware upgrades.

Before flashing the BIOS do a search on BIOS flash and read the caveats. Backup your current BIOS and only flash if it is absolutely necessary!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the computer vendor is unknown or unavailable, try to identify the motherboard vendor and model number if you can, BIOS updates are specifically associated with motherboard versions:

http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en&pageid=3

In any case the above program may prove quite useful.


----------



## surveyranger (Apr 20, 2005)

i was able to change the bios language to english in the setup. the trick was to find what key entered the setup. the win98 automatically launched.

thanx for all the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm impressed, I didn't realize that most BIOS versions included a language option!


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I happen to have two manuals sitting on my desk. After I saw the response I looked at the BIOS sections. Nothing in the Phoenix BIOS, but sure enough in the AMI right in the Main sections there it is. I guess none of us have ever had a reason to look for that setting.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's for sure! I'm lucky I can speak one language!


----------



## surveyranger (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah, there were options for english, german, french, and spanish.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm impressed.


----------

